# Didn't tell this person about SM



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

As I've said before, I have a very limited website, but I do get a couple inquiries, on the average for pups in a day. 
Well, today, after telling someone that all pups are sold with limited registration unless sold on show contract, I was lambasted like never before. I was told that I just didn't want competition, didn't have character, and that only a fool would buy from me. There was a lot more, even nastier. Since all this is fairly new to me, and I've already had the experience from the folks who wanted to tattoo their pup, I'm just wondering how many more idiots are out there.
I said I would tell people about SM, but, with the tone of the emails I got from this person, I decided this was one person we didn't need. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 17 2005, 06:51 PM
> *As I've said before, I have a very limited website, but I do get a couple inquiries, on the average for pups in a day.
> Well, today, after telling someone that all pups are sold with limited registration unless sold on show contract, I was lambasted like never before.  I was told that I just didn't want competition, didn't have character, and that only a fool would buy from me. There was a lot more, even nastier.  Since all this is fairly new to me, and I've already had the experience from the folks who wanted to tattoo their pup, I'm just wondering how many more idiots are out there.
> I said I would tell people about SM, but, with the tone of the emails I got from this person, I decided this was one person we didn't need. :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73473*


[/QUOTE]

Sounds like the person was frustrated because they were anxious to get a pup they could breed and make bucks off of. .... I swear... these little Malts are becoming popular and very expensive and I think people are seeing dollar signs.... I really am getting worried... Someone on here had said you could get a great Yorkie for I believe something like $500-$800.... Well look at how much more a great Malt is... This is bound to bring out very greedy people..... Not a good thing for these precious babies... at all!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 17 2005, 05:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the person was frustrated because they were anxious to get a pup they could breed and make bucks off of. .... I swear... these little Malts are becoming popular and very expensive and I think people are seeing dollar signs.... I really am getting worried... Someone on here had said you could get a great Yorkie for I believe something like $500-$800.... Well look at how much more a great Malt is... This is bound to bring out very greedy people..... Not a good thing for these precious babies... at all!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73474
[/B][/QUOTE]

Quality Yorkies cost just as much as quality Maltese. There are so many more people mass producing Yorkies for $$$ that you can find one cheaper. I would be just as cautious about buying a Yorkie as a Maltese as the Yorkie folks are just a few years ahead in mass producing. It will probably happen with the Maltese too, given the popularity of the breed. It just means that buyers need to be that much more careful with their purchase.


----------



## melissajean (Jun 4, 2005)

I hope you gave that person an ear full or rather a e~mail full. how dare they. I agree with Kallie/Catchers mom. they probably just wanted to make some bucks. we hava a wonderfull yorkie breeder around us and she starts her pet puppy prices around 1,000$. I got my yorkie for 400$, but thats becuse he was from a byb. I didnt know about them at the time. I am glad you didnt tell those people about sm. if they had that kind of attatude I dont think they would have gotten along here at all. everyone here are nice caring people


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melissajean_@Jun 18 2005, 10:20 AM
> *I hope you gave that person an ear full or rather a e~mail full. how dare they. I agree with Kallie/Catchers mom. they probably just wanted to make some bucks.  we hava a wonderfull yorkie breeder around us and she starts her pet puppy prices around 1,000$.  I got my yorkie for 400$, but thats becuse he was from a byb. I didnt know about them at the time. I am glad you didnt tell those people about sm.  if they had that kind of attatude I dont think they would have gotten along here at all. everyone here are nice caring people
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73620*


[/QUOTE]

Here is a copy of one of the emails I got. Another said only a fool would buy from me.


I CAN GET ANY MUT I WANT THEY ARE ALL OVER THE INTERNET..YOU HAVE ROOM TO TALK IT'S OK FOR YOU TO BREED AND MAKE MONEY OFF PEOPLE BUT YOU DON'T GIVE FULL REG BECAUSE YOUR AFRAID OF COMPETITION. WHAT MAKES YOU SUCH A KNOW IT ALL .I LOOKED AT UR WEBSITE IF YOU CAN CALL THAT ONE. I'M SURE PRETTY SOON YOU WILL BE ONE OF THOSE SO CALLED BREEDERS OF DESIGNER PUPS....MALTIPOO'S...LOL MONEY TALKS AND I DON'T NEED TO MAKE MONEY OFF ANY DOG...IF I WAS LOOKING TO MAKE MONEY OFF OF IT I WOULDN'T BE WILLING TO PAY 5000.00 FOR IT I 'D BUY A PUP FROM SOME PUPPY MILL FROM SOME DUMB CLUB LIKE CKC AND BREED IT ANYWAYS BUT AT LEAST I WOULD NOT BE RUDE LIKE YOU...YOU DOGS MIGHT HAVE CLASS BUT YOU DON'T...................

Actually, after several of these, I just told them that I felt I had more class in my little finger than they had in their whole body, that I didn't sell to fools, and I was sure no reputable breeder would sell to them. Then, I blocked their email addy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would not even bother answering idiots like that. They aren't worth your time.... The internet attracts all sorts of weirdos....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 18 2005, 11:11 AM
> *I would not even bother answering idiots like that. They aren't worth your time.... The internet attracts all sorts of weirdos....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73636*


[/QUOTE]

All this is a learning experience for me. I want to try to educate everyone I can, so when she started attacking show people, and how they raise their dogs, I tried to explain that mine are raised as pets, in my home. Looking back, I think this person was just going to attack, no matter what because they thought they should be able to have a dog with full registration to do whatever they wanted to do with it. I care more about my dogs than that. They sure aren't going to populate puppymills.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I dont know what to say...Ignorance is bliss? I hope you didnt let this person get to ya. I think there are more uhhh, not so great ppl than their are good ppl.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

The way I see it, opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one and everyone thinks theirs doesn't stink! You will probably always get these emails. I say just read the beginning of the emails and only respond to serious people that are interested. Don't waste your energy on negativity!!!









~Elegant


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

LucyLou,

People can be so nasty....but this "fool" would want to purchase one of your puppies any day over the person who is ulitmately going to sell to this wacko. This person will not be able to hide there true spirit to a caring breeder so they will wind up getting one from a person who is in it for money...sounds like they think just because they have some $$ they are better than everyone else....they need to get a clue.

As for how we deal with people like them...ignore, ignore and then ignore....because they will never change...we can only pray that they be kind to the little one they do ulimately get.

We love your style....and who cares what they think.

Susan


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

LucyLou,

i think that you selling your pups with limited registration is very commendable. i'm a bit shocked that someone would be so rude to someone who is doing something that is obviously the best for their pups.







we definitely don't want any more pups to end up in some horrible puppymill! 

i'm glad you didn't tell those mean people about this site!


----------

